# Would like to thank CSS for speedy delivery



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Ordered on the 4th got here today. Thanks much CSS.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That was fast. What did you order?


----------



## halesway (Jan 4, 2009)

Likewise...ordered 2 quartet 10 kits on late Wednesday last week and the local UPS store here called me about 1 hr ago - thanks again BOB.


----------



## dynamowhum (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike I ordered the Reckhorn B-1. Got it just in time to hook it up to the sub I just completed.


----------

